# Is Ironwood/ hop hornbeam worth anything?



## idm1996 (Mar 24, 2014)

I live in Ontario, Canada. I am going to be clearing all the ironwood out of our maple bush in the next few weeks. I am wondering if it is worth anything as lumber or if I should just burn it. Thanks for all replies


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

idmastin1996 said:


> I live in Ontario, Canada. I am going to be clearing all the ironwood out of our maple bush in the next few weeks. I am wondering if it is worth anything as lumber or if I should just burn it. Thanks for all replies


No don't burn it. 
I'll burn it in the states Lol. Iron wood is heavy and hard. I once made a mallet out of it. 
Never really done anything else with it. I'd mill it into boards. But that depends on what you want to do with it? Your choice, but I'd keep it.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Post in the Hand Tools section . 
Hop Hornbeam is excellent for wooden tool parts , plane soles and the like .


----------



## bloggins (Feb 5, 2014)

*Ironwood or Ash is a great wood!*

I burn the smaller pieces but you can make hugely strong beams and boards out of ash, also I have seen some nice table tops made of ash.
Ash has a high but rating but its hard to burn unless its split.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

bloggins said:


> I burn the smaller pieces but you can make hugely strong beams and boards out of ash, also I have seen some nice table tops made of ash.
> Ash has a high but rating but its hard to burn unless its split.


Think hes asking about Hornbeam.... Hornbeam makes excellent firewood, had to find trees large enough for the mill. Would bet that they are tough t cut on the mill, they cut hard with a chainsaw that's for sure.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

6" ironwood made great "human catapult" trees in Boy Scout camp.... climb to top, tip over, kick.... and h-----aaaaa-----nnnn-------ggggg onnnnnn

darn lawyers looking over counselor's shoulders probably wouldn't let that happen anymore, though


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

Hop hornbeam is great for turning . A lot of the old timers around here used it for peeve handles. Very strong .


----------

